

Ask HN: Chrome Extension for Thread Update Notifications? - hashtag

I&#x27;ve tried searching but didn&#x27;t find anything. Maybe I missed it. But does anyone know if there is a Chrome extension that allows you to follow threads and get a notification of some form that indicates there are new comments on the thread?<p>I can save threads to read later but manually checking threads that I like to save to see what others say seems to be incredibly tedious.
======
orware
I was just thinking about something similar the other day.

I wasn't thinking about a Chrome extension, which might be a better solution,
but instead a way to ping the site periodically to get the total number of
comments and then send out a text message or something to people (with an
associated web interface for people to subscribe).

Of course, it'd be nicer if that was just built into the site, but it also
gives the opportunity for some of us to build our own solutions if we're so
inclined :-).

On a side note, I've been putting some work recently into pulling data from
the HN Who's Hiring threads and shared some of that today here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687128)

Unfortunately, there weren't any comments so I'm not sure if people just
didn't see it or just weren't interested in asking the same questions I have
related to the listings that get posted :-(.

